# Ostarine



## big_duke (Aug 27, 2015)

In your guys opinion, what's the best out there? Pills over Liquid. I need to be able to travel with it and take it easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caleb18 (May 14, 2016)

I would be careful with any sarm in pill form. A lot of the time you are getting prohormones mixed in as well. Ostarine is really easy to take even on the go, with a 24 hour half life you only need to dose once a day. I would go with liquid 10 times out of 10. 


No supplement beats hard work


----------

